# Systemweite Hotkeys definieren



## Freak2k (13. September 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es eine möglichkeit hotkeys mit der windows taste zu definieren?
[Windows Taste] + E -> Explorer

kann ich so weitere definieren?
z.B. [Windows Taste] + A -> mein Programm

thx


----------



## NatureBoy (14. September 2005)

Wenn du eine Verknüpfung des gewünschten Programms erstellst und dort dann die Eigenschaften öffnest (rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung -> Eigenschaften) kannst du unter *Tastenkombination* deine Kombination eingeben. (Hineinklicken und dann einfach die Kombination drücken)


----------



## Pelle (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ja, das stimmt... aber auf diesem Weg können lediglich Tastenkombinationen mit Strg-Alt belegt werden.
Die gewünschten Kombinationen mit der Windows-Taste sind so nicht möglich.

Pelle.


----------

